# Kraft Sandwich Spread



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 13, 2020)

Anyone else think this tastes like Tartar Sauce?


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes .


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 13, 2020)

It does, wife uses it on fish all the time.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 13, 2020)

Yep, we just starting using it not too long ago.  

 Bearcarver
. turned me on to it. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 13, 2020)

Yep. 

 Bearcarver
 turned me onto it as well.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 13, 2020)

If it's the stuff I'm thinking of, sort of a mix of tartar sauce and Thousand Island.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 13, 2020)

mneeley490 said:


> If it's the stuff I'm thinking of, sort of a mix of tartar sauce and Thousand Island.



Yep, that's what I'm thinking! I make my own tartar sauce and thousand island, but I'm thinking this could be the perfect accompaniment to a pop tart & chicken sandwich! Am I dialed in Derek? RAY


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 14, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Yep, that's what I'm thinking! I make my own tartar sauce and thousand island, but I'm thinking this could be the perfect accompaniment to a pop tart & chicken sandwich! Am I dialed in Derek? RAY



No, Ray. That’s what the peanut butter is for.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 14, 2020)

It does kind of taste like Tartar sauce.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 14, 2020)

Steve H said:


> It does kind of taste like Tartar sauce.



You’re killing me, Steve. Still waiting to eat your thoughts on Burger Glop.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 14, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> You’re killing me, Steve. Still waiting to eat your thoughts on Burger Glop.



Oops! I forgot about that! That will have to wait until next weekend. Dinner is planned for today. And next week the wife and I are at the Falls.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 14, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> No, Ray. That’s what the peanut butter is for.




Ah, I forgot about the peanut butter. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2020)

Steve H said:


> It does kind of taste like Tartar sauce.



I've been using Kraft Sandwich Spread as Tartar Sauce for about 30 years.
I'm allergic to Raw Onions, and I can't smell or taste any Raw Onions in it.
I just started using it on Burgers in the last year or so.

Bear


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jun 14, 2020)

Try this for a superior product.  









						Mayonnaise Sandwich Spread for Flavor in Every Bite – Blue Plate Mayonnaise
					

With creamy mayonnaise and sweet relish, our Sandwich Spread adds flavor to your favorites, including burgers, deviled eggs, salads, and more. Learn more at Blue Plate® Mayonnaise.




					blueplatemayo.com


----------



## Steve H (Jun 14, 2020)

1MoreFord said:


> Try this for a superior product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never heard of it. How does this compare to the Kraft spread?


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jun 14, 2020)

Much better IMO.


----------

